# Stream system info OOH



## Mover480 (Jan 15, 2006)

Is there any way to access the stream system information away from your home network?


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

It used to work a few releases ago (with proper router port forwarding), but at some point it stopped working for me.
If you setup a VPN to your home network then that probably would work (but I haven't tried that).


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Using the iOS app I can see the stream system info inside the app when I'm away at home. No special set up is needed other than setting up OOH streaming I assume.


----------

